# Growth or cyst on side of goat?



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

One of my goats has a cyst or growth on her side 2-3 inches behind her front shoulder. This appears to be firmly attached to her ribs and is soft, not hard, to the feel. It is maybe half the size of a ping pong ball or a little bigger and has no obvious outside opening/abscess. The fur looks normal on top of this.

She seems healthy but wanted to see if this was a problem before taking her to the vet as transporting goats to a new location seems to cause them great stress. She did have a pretty nasty worm infestation, including a tapeworm, when I got her.

She also fell pretty hard from a wood pile a couple weeks ago on that side and got a couple cuts from that fall. I wonder if it is related to that.

I am new to goats and want to make sure this gets taken care of if it is a problem. This just showed up in the past few days. Could it be a sting or bite?

Thanks,

Conor


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Could be an old vaccination site. Could be a wasp sting. Keep an eye on it. If it develops, get the vet to cut/drain it and send the pus for testing for CL.

Goat-Link.com - Caseous Lymphadenitis in Goats

Did you ask the folks you got her from if their herd was CAE and CL free?


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

CL abcesses are generally attached to the skin and are moveable wtih it. But they start out soft too. Since she fell and got cut, I would lean towards a wound abcess. But since she sounds new to you, I would quarantine her until you know for sure. An abcess from a foreign body will have different drainage than a CL abcess. You may want to lance and clean it well with iodine, and treat her with antibiotics. If you do, collect some of the drainage and have the vet culture it. 

Good luck!


----------



## FrogTacos (Oct 25, 2011)

Post a picture?

*if* it is a CL lump - the hair will eventually fall off of it, this happens just before it pops. Popping is bad!


----------



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks. I was most concerned about CL/CLA but this isn't in a typical location and doesn't have other typical symptoms. I have been reading up on this and it sounds like anything that comes in contact with the CL/CLA infection should be disinfected or burned. I plan to call a vet about this today.

I would like to vaccinate all my goats for good measure. What vaccines are suggested and where can I get them? I also understand you do not want to vaccinate an infected animal as this can cause other issues so need to have it diagnosed first.

Thanks,

Conor


----------



## FrogTacos (Oct 25, 2011)

So far as I know, there are no other symptoms for CL. AND, a goat with it can go without lumps for a very extended amount of time. You can buy a lump free goat and not see any for months on end.

Wont lie, I have 1 doe with it - she has been lump free since New Years. No one would ever be able to tell for looking at her.

EDIT: You can buy the goat vaccine from Jeffers.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

There is a VERY new CL vaccine out there, but a lot of us are waiting to see longer term results/effects on it and opting NOT to use it now.


----------



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

It looks like Jeffers has several options. I am going to look locally today but which of the 3 options would be best? Also, how is this shipped? Don't most of these vaccines require refrigeration?

CL Bacterin Vaccine
Looks to be specifically for goats.

Case-Bacâ¢
For sheep but some use if for goats. Is this a good one?

Caseous D-T
For sheep but I guess some use it for goats too which seems to be debatable if this is good.


----------



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

I will be posting an image of the bump soon.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Do not use a vaccine designed for sheep.

The goat vaccine is NEW. Most of us are waiting.

If you vaccinate for CL, then the goat will test positive for CL on the blood tests.


----------



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Here's an article that explores pros and cons of the new vaccine.

Meat Goat Mania July 2012


----------



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

Ok, finally got the image to post. You can see the large bump behind her front left shoulder. The image doesn't do it justice.


----------



## FrogTacos (Oct 25, 2011)

Does not look like CL to me (from my visual experience anyway) - I recommend getting some clippers and shaving it to see if you can see a scab or any sign of injury.


----------



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

Yeah, I saw several images of CL online and none of them look like this. I am still waiting to hear from a vet.

Thanks,

Conor


----------



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

Ok, I sent several images to the vet and told him the story behind this. He feels she cracked a rib and this is just a normal part of healing. He says it is likely not an infections and likely not CL based on its appearance and the fact she seems OK.

Conor


----------

